# Dendrobium lichenastrum



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

so here in iowa there is a lady that says she may be able to get me a few orchids that i have been wanting. My question is will this particular orchid species to well in a vivarium?

also looking into pleurothallis alata what do you think of this plant?

also looking for some more suggestions on orchids to populate the viv with please give me some suggestions. It is a 20 gallon high well ventilated 14 hour light cycle with 2 6700k fluorescent bulbs.

thank you


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Mini phalaenopsis are a good choice given they are in a place where water does not sit on the leaves and the crown is not soaking wet all the time. 

Dendrobiums are variable in their care---your best bet would be to ask the woman selling them to see if the particular species you are interested in has a dormancy period where you would need to store it in the fridge and let it get dry (this allows for flowering and prevents rot). 

Some dracula species are good for vivs, but they typically like cooler temps and lower lighting. There are some good ones available, PM me if you want a source, but many people sell them.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not sure about the lichenastrum. I've never grown it. I would suggest warm to intermediate growing pleurothallids (Masdevallias, Pleurothallis, Restrepia, some Lepanthes species, etc) or most of the miniature Bulbophyllums.


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

so where is a good place to buy these orchids you speak of?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Check out Andy's Orchids. You can search his site based on plant requirments; low light, high moisture, size etc. I find it a very helpful way to figure out what orchids might do well in a viv.

fyi, I find that doritis and doritisphalaenopsis do very well in vivs. Just make sure to mount them nearish the top and out of any particularly wet areas.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

wesly2007 said:


> .........
> also looking into pleurothallis alata what do you think of this plant?
> 
> .........
> ...


I have a pleurothallis alata in one of my vivs that is doing great attached to a piece of driftwood. They stay very small and mine always has one or two flowers on it. However, the flowers are VERY small and a hard to appreciate without a magnifying glass.

Here's a pic of the flower. Its about 1/2" from petal tip to petal tip.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

You can check Andy's orchids, Oak Hill Gardens, J and L Orchids, etc. There are many more, but these are the ones I have the most experience with. You may want to give Andy a call and tell him what you're doing. I'm sure he would be more than happy to suggest plants that would do well in a viv setting. Also, J and L Orchids specialize in Pleurothallids.


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

Phender 

Iactually have that particular orchid on the list that she is looking into. I say your picture of it an looked it up and it is exactly what im looking for.

I greatly appreciate everyone response and i have my work cut out for me looking into some of these sites you have recommended.
thank you


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Most of the Dendrobiums like lichenastrum like high light levels and do not like to be constantly wet. So they may do best at the top of a viv.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Darrin at Mountain Orchids also has a generous selection of vivarium-suited plants, ranging from begonias to orchids and more.


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

harry
if i get this orchid you think it would do better mounted at the top of the terrarium. Should i wrap the roots in sphagnum?


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

this has been very helpful thank you to everyone.

is there any other orchids that you think would do well in a viv.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

wesly2007 said:


> this has been very helpful thank you to everyone.
> 
> is there any other orchids that you think would do well in a viv.


Just adding that the Dracula and pleurothallids are one and the same--I merely used the common name. Due to their water-loving nature, they are a good pick for the viv.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

A little searching is always helpful. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/26931-orchids-terrariums-vivariums-list.html


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks frog

this is exactly the information i was hoping for. I was looking through the lists of orchids and i want them all now to find a source for them all, and to keep it from my girlfriend.


----------

